

When consoles die, what comes next? - vibrunazo
http://www.slideshare.net/bcousins/when-the-consoles-die-what-comes-next

======
djensen47
Though I'm sure there's a lot in this presentation that was missed without the
speaker but it was still a good read nonetheless.

